# Things they don't sell in England



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if there's a shop, either "live" or online, that sells items from other countries that are not necessarily available here?

My husband has to travel to America at least four times a year, and I always send him off with a shopping list. But I think he's getting really tired of packing things like cocktail sauce, Total breakfast cereal, and Joy dishwashing liquid into his luggage. And so far I haven't been able to convince him to buy me a Tofurkey, since he'd have to pack it in ice first.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> Does anyone know if there's a shop, either "live" or online, that sells items from other countries that are not necessarily available here?
> 
> My husband has to travel to America at least four times a year, and I always send him off with a shopping list. But I think he's getting really tired of packing things like cocktail sauce, Total breakfast cereal, and Joy dishwashing liquid into his luggage. And so far I haven't been able to convince him to buy me a Tofurkey, since he'd have to pack it in ice first.


Hi Penguin - fear not - my Minnesotan friend Monique had the same problem with Salad Dressing..
Try the following: 
Welcome to Skyco Online (UK)
Cybercandy Ltd
PANZER'S CHRISTMAS HAMPERS, CHAMPAGNE GIFTS, AMERICAN FOODS
Buy American Food & Drink in UK - American Soda - 10% Off 1st Order
or if you want to pick up some of your faves in person.. try the new Kensington Whole Foods market:
Whole Foods Market : Company : Press Room : On Track For Early June Opening of New Store in London

hope this helps!


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh wow, SM! You're my new best friend! Thank you!


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

You are very welcome!


----------



## kyleishere (Aug 1, 2007)

Those are great links to get items you can get in America but are hard to find in the USA.

Of course, it will be cheaper for you if you are able to avoid using products from the USA and instead use the ones more available locally.


----------



## LadyLily43 (Apr 29, 2008)

Penguins I have another suggestion that might help since; though my family and I have not moved yet; I have done quite a bit of research to try and make the move as comfortable as possible IF we DO move...you still should be able to access the FoodTv website and they have some great recipes for things like cocktail sauce, chili and the like...most people LOVE my chili and I get a good laugh from them when I tell them it is Emeril Lagasse's recipe off FoodTv...Sorry I cannot help with things like Total Cereal except that if you look at both Sainsbury and Asda online shopping; they do at least have some of both Kellogg's and at least their version of General Mills cereals...in some cases it is just a matter of knowing small differences...For example; here in the states we have different brands of Raisin Bran...over where you are it would be Sultana Bran...(Please anyone feel free to correct me on anything; even spelling; that you see wrong with what I said...) Also I don't know about you, but one of this family's favorite lunchmeats is Bologna...in GB I found it at Asda in what they call "chub" packing; but they call it Polony...but it is the same stuff...pretty much...I cannot help you specifically on the Joy liquid...unless the american version of Amazon has it on their site, but then you will have to pay overseas shipping...but like their parent company Walmart; Asda does have their own line of products, and so you just might like what you find there...PLUS I love this one thing about Asda that almost makes me "Jealous" *GRIN*...cause Asda has it but Walmart doesn't...*Go figure*...but I LOVE the fact that you can do your own personal grocery shopping on line on the Asda site... I wish I was already living there...


----------

